# Bittering hop substitution



## Rod (25/11/14)

I have a recipe I want to brew which has the following hop additions for a 25 litre brew

recommended hop bill

40min 25g motueka
15min 20g motueka
0 mins (flame out) 20g motueka
Dry hop 4 days 25g motueka

the hops came in a 60g bag

the motueka is 12.5% alpha

I am thinking that I could substitute the bittering hop with some northern brewer 9.6% 

which would be 32g

and make 3 hop additions of 20g

What difference could I expect in the flavour profile

revised hop bill would be

40min 32g northern brewer
15min 20g motueka
0 mins (flame out) 20g motueka
Dry hop 4 days 20g motueka

further to this have a bulk supply of bittering hops , cheaper and on hand would be helpful 

and then adding the taste specific hops as in the recipe

this would only apply when the hop bill has a large amount of hops


----------



## manticle (25/11/14)

You can do it. I'm not a fan - I prefer to use hops that suit all the way through but some offer more neutrality than others. German Northern brewer is certainly a good choice as far as that goes.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/11/14)

There's a theory that the bittering addition can be just about anything as it just adds bitterness without flavour. IMO it's a rubbish theory

That said I often use a neutral bittering hop (magnum or galena). I don't find northern brewer particularly neutral compared to those, it has earthy, minty overtones to my taste even as a bittering addition


----------



## manticle (25/11/14)

Definitely a rubbish theory.


----------

